# Reloader 12



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I'm looking for load data using Reloader 12 for my .223 AR. I just happen to have access to a slightly less than an 8 lb. can of Reloader 12 at no cost and I'd sure like to see what I can load with it. My friend and I checked all our manuals and came up with loads for Reloader 7 and Reloader 15 but had no luck with finding any data on Reloader 12. Any help would be appreciated.:smt028


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Reloader 12 is much too dangerous for you to use Charlie. I don't want you to get hurt, send it to me and I'll take care of it for you. :smt033 




What bullet, primer and case are you going to use? I'll look for some data and post it up for you.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

PM'd you :nutkick:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

PM'd you back.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

You two should get a room.lol


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> PM'd you back.


I PM'd you a few more loads from Barnes. :smt023


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

2400 said:


> I PM'd you a few more loads from Barnes. :smt023


Got 'em........Thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You might try some H-335 in your 223 too. :smt023


----------

